# It's alive !



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yesterday, we wired, plumbed, fueled, etc.....for a couple hrs. Then.....!arty:arty:arty: I can't get the video to upload...:confused


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You big tease, I was all excited to hear that beast.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Upload the video to youtube or photobucket, then link it from there. :cheers
If you still can't get it, e-mail it to me and I'll upload it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Upload the video to youtube or photobucket, then link it from there. :cheers


DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!! :willy:

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You Tube link.....IAII BLOWN Pontiac 505 initial Fire-up. - YouTube ..... IAII Blown Pontiac 505 initial Fire-up. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Upload the video to youtube or photobucket, then link it from there. :cheers
> If you still can't get it, e-mail it to me and I'll upload it.


Ruk, I think I got it....
Thanks for the offer to help! Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh....... my............ 


Yeah, you shoulda tubbed.... 


CONGRATS!! :cheers

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'll say you did...._No way_ are you going to goad an unsuspecting Chevelle into a Stoplight Slaughter with THAT thing. I can't believe how quick it revs....like a 13:1 small block. You are NEVER going to get that car to hook up. Never. CONGRATULATIONS, ERIC!!!!!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

THANKS Fellas.........Eric "Ishouldatubbed" Animal arty::cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Man, when you hit the throttle, boy was it crisp! Thanks for sharing Uncle "Ishouldatubbed" E........:cheers My wife said it sounded annoying. Women.. I guess I'm not as lucky as Judge...:lol:


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the first l:cheersaunch video


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds increadable!! :cheers
Wonder about the drivers side plug wires though, hear the crackling in the sound in the video when you got close to that side? I use to check for bad wires with an old cordless phone and it would sound like that when you got close to a bad wire.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

thats the motor every guy dreams of having in their ride.! great motor ! cant wait to see it in the car!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> You Tube link.....IAII BLOWN Pontiac 505 initial Fire-up. - YouTube ..... IAII Blown Pontiac 505 initial Fire-up. :cheers



Damn -- that dual-quadded monster sounds "just right."


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Lucky you have a pilots license cause that thing is gonna fly.....i want one.... simply awesome E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Sounds increadable!! :cheers
> Wonder about the drivers side plug wires though, hear the crackling in the sound in the video when you got close to that side? I use to check for bad wires with an old cordless phone and it would sound like that when you got close to a bad wire.


I noticed that also.....the wires were on a race motor...every time I walked past the dizzy I got the "radio interferance"....Richie said it is from the MSD box..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

We were real happy with the throttle response, very crisp...still needs a little tuning. Runs rich (black velvet spark plugs). Gonna try a set of 1 range warmer plugs......actually hoping to dyno it before install. THANKS EVERYONE for the kind compliments....Eric shouldatubbed Animal :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

CONGRATS!! Sounds evil. love it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jet!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Frikkin' sweet Eric.....dream motor!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice sir.

Firing it up on the engine stand is the only way to go, especially with a full build like you are doing. No leaning over that shiny fender worrying about it belching/squirting fluids everywhere. 

Big Thumbs up man, you're close now! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tryin' to get a dyno appointment....then into the engine bay!!! E


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't wait to see the dyno results!!!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Varoooooooommmmm Can I drive it huh huh can I can I huh... Drooooooolllllll


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't wait to see the dyno results, either. If it's 1000hp, he'll have to tie it to a garbage scow just to keep from blasting off into space....The darn thing has the throttle response of a 2 stoke Honda CR 125 MX racer.....insane for all those cubes. A Jack-in-the-Box full of revs. I just can't get over it.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I was playing the video last night and the wife said WTF is that noise? I told her "That.. Is the sound of the Earth moving!!" Well, she just rolled her eyes and gave me the same look like when I try to explain the progress I've made on Da Goat the previous weekend. She just don't understand, oh well. 
It revs so fast, it is like the throttle is a brake holding the revs back, touch it and WHAM!! 
We have real fast cars around here that will drag the rear bumper on 10.5 rear tires. Tubbing is so 90's!! Just my $0.02


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Gents! It does rev quick!...In all fairness, gotta remember that it only has a flex plate on the back end....no TQ convertor , tranny or anything! Prolly gonna drop it in the car this weekend! Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, not to rain on your parade, but a co-worker of mine back in the early '80's had a 427 Chevelle that was pretty Bad A$$. It was a 4 speed car, and it was BLACK. He launched it hard from a dig one day and the car torque-twisted and cracked his windshield and tweaked his front sheet metal alignment. But he had a stock frame and suspension.....Bear might have a Beast, but you have a MONSTER. Be careful...........
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, I'll TRY.....:cheers Thanks !!!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds incredible. Reminds me of the black charger on fast and the furious. Is your car black? if not it should be, lol. With a hole in the hood for the blower/hoodless, lol. 

I just want a mild/new engine! Lucky..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes it is Black , with red interior....and will have a hood with a hole in itarty:


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Really good looking. Nice touch with the guages above the grab bar. Is one of those a "G" meter?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL....nah, Boost, volts, and fuel pressure....:cheers Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

the65gto said:


> Really good looking. Nice touch with the guages above the grab bar. Is one of those a "G" meter?


Don't let E kid you.... the one on the far right is a Seismograph, for keeping track of how close he is to causing earthquakes with that thing ..... 

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Eric, not to rain on your parade, He launched it hard from a dig one day and the car torque-twisted and cracked his windshield and tweaked his front sheet metal alignment. you have a MONSTER. Be careful...........
> Jeff


With that frame, nothing is going to twist!!! If it does, that just means he's Bad Ass. HP costs, and that is the price of admission..


Hot_Rod said:


> Sounds incredible. Reminds me of the black charger on fast and the furious.


That car was just a Hemi, Erics car is Pontiac. F&F car was a movie car, and they take liberties. OK, the F&F blower car is cool, but not Eric's GTO! I'm sure that car, even the show car wasn't anything near the level of build of Eric's car, his is SICK and perfect. :cheers


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

What a monster....I am glad I am not a set of your tires.
Good luck with it!!
Miami Ragtop


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow! What a nice garage _floor_!

Seriously, looking at those long, firm, shapely....quarter panels.....gives me goosebumps....That car is _BOSS_!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i bet standing there with that engine running raised up a few goose bumps too!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Yes it is Black , with red interior....and will have a hood with a hole in itarty:



Make sure you have the applicable PBA cards ready when you take out that monster ("..........no officer, I didn't realize I was breaking the sound barrier..........").


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> i bet standing there with that engine running raised up a few goose bumps too!


Shane, It raised more than goose bumps!:rofl: Thanks for the compliments fellas....gonna try for an engine install this weekend! arty:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Uncle E

WOW, so I finally got a chance to pull up that video. OH MY GOD, that's ....that's a religious experience. (No disrespect) 

I am in awe of that monster, and if I hadn't seen the frame and body, I'd be SURE you were gonna twist it into a pretzel the first time you stomp on the gas. 

That thing is SCARY AWESOME. 

I bow to your insanity!

:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Apparently, my insanity knows no bounds......:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...or does your wallet.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Make sure you put the loyal order of the police sticker on the back of it, make sure they know you are a brother, maybe undercover would be a nice touch. F&F idea could get you out of a WTF were you thinking ticket.
Good luck on the install!


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> ...or does your wallet.


You mean that shriveled up leather thing, full of melted plastic...?


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Yes it is Black , with red interior....and will have a hood with a hole in itarty:


SCHWEET! 


jetstang said:


> With that frame, nothing is going to twist!!! If it does, that just means he's Bad Ass. HP costs, and that is the price of admission..
> 
> 
> That car was just a Hemi, Erics car is Pontiac. F&F car was a movie car, and they take liberties. OK, the F&F blower car is cool, but not Eric's GTO! I'm sure that car, even the show car wasn't anything near the level of build of Eric's car, his is SICK and perfect. :cheers


Just a hemi that could do wheel stands, lol. 

Yeah I cant wait to see this car on the road.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hot_Rod said:


> SCHWEET!
> 
> 
> Just a hemi that could do wheel stands, lol.


Heh... not! If you watch how it comes up it's pretty obvious that was movie trickery. It's like the front end comes up with the car standing still, then it moves ---- thangs won't work that way it real life.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree, Bear...I noticed that also...also launching into a wheelie is one thing....bringing the front end back down with out splattering it all over the street is another skill....!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*It's in...sort of....*

Richie and I installed the 4L80e to the engine...then lovingly lowered it into the engine compartment.......We have two previously "anticipated problems" 1) the steering linkage. 2) the blower pulleys hit the fan housings (I need another inch)....but who dosen't:lol: :willy: I need to wait until the front fenders are installed. Then modify the rad support accordingly...maybe.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Eric,

Here's how my fans mount: They're screwed onto a flat sheet of aluminum and that sheet screws onto the back side of the radiator. Something like this might be enough to give you the room you need.










Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

bear, THANKS! That definately looks like an option. The shroud system actually pulls more air thru the rad. But the way you have yours will do the trick.....DERALE makes some nice fans that can flat mount like yours....thats the way I will go if I need the extra room. Thanks again, Eric PS> Did you do the metal work to hang the fans? :seeya:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I could take credit for it, but no --- I bought the radiator, fans, and all the wiring etc. as a turn-key system from Mark 7 Radiator. That's the way it came out of the box. Good folks to deal with and their stuff is first rate.

The only parts I can take credit for are the four (4) small brackets on top and bottom that mount the radiator assembly to the core support. I fabbed those m'self 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

....I think you can pretty much take credit for the WHOLE DARN CAR.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Heh... not! If you watch how it comes up it's pretty obvious that was movie trickery. It's like the front end comes up with the car standing still, then it moves ---- thangs won't work that way it real life.
> 
> Bear





Eric Animal said:


> :agree, Bear...I noticed that also...also launching into a wheelie is one thing....bringing the front end back down with out splattering it all over the street is another skill....!:cheers


Maybe I need to watch it again but I've seen drag cars do wheel stands and I didnt see much difference from what I could remember. It's been awhile since I watched the movie, though.

Now after the car got on 2 wheels, yeah some trickery there for sure. 

Regardless, the mention of that car was mearly an example anyways cause I loved the performance and look of that ride. 



geeteeohguy said:


> ....I think you can pretty much take credit for the WHOLE DARN CAR.


Agreed.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> I wish I could take credit for it, but no --- I bought the radiator, fans, and all the wiring etc. as a turn-key system from Mark 7 Radiator. That's the way it came out of the box. Good folks to deal with and their stuff is first rate.
> 
> The only parts I can take credit for are the four (4) small brackets on top and bottom that mount the radiator assembly to the core support. I fabbed those m'self
> 
> Bear


Nice work all the same.....Mark 7 is known for quality products. At least i have options....I don't really want to alter my rad support. Thaanks again brother Bear! Eric :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hot_Rod said:


> Maybe I need to watch it again but I've seen drag cars do wheel stands and I didnt see much difference from what I could remember. It's been awhile since I watched the movie, though.


The F&F car was rigged on the wheelstand. Did he do a burnout to heat the tires. Was the street prepped for traction? Its all good and thats a BA charger. A drag car would never be prepped to do that with limited traction, it could happen at the track that was too sticky by adjusting the 4 link mounting points for weight transfer. You would never win with that much traction. Lifting the nose is wasted motion..
Eric, pics didn't come up, think my computer is messed up. Did you see if you can mount the fans in front of the radiator, or pushers up front, then a thin puller behind it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the 69' charger is an Knock off of the 66'-67' GTO's, just goes to show how ahead of their time the styling guys at Pontiac were.... imitation is the best form of flattery, and those who have no originality COPY. I would put my money on E's car in that race, or any other that may come along with a street lethal car....can't wait to see that monster shred some tires


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anybody noticed that Vin Diesel is an _exact_ twin for the old comic strip character Sad Sack???? Just sayin'......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Now that you mention it.....:agree :lol:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Eric, you could mount the fans on the other side of the radiator, might look like crap trough the grills though.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That is possible, BUT it is much less efficent to cool that way...


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

I was just getting all excited about getting my 428 finished then you show up with this video. I played the video for my engine and told it that this is what a real engine sounds like. You know I swear I saw the cam droop just a little and a small tear of oil run d own the front of the block. Probably going to have to take my engine to a therapist now so we build it self.esteem back up. But lets face reality here. I think we all know its condfdence is shot. Never again will 428 or even 455 be secure in their performance when they know what is waiting for them on some lonely stretch of road. Oh sure, they will get together at some greasy spoon and talk about the good old days. They may even rev a few times. Then fewer and fewer will show up because it is more comfortable to sit in the garage with a blanket on to keep warm than go out there. Then finally, sadly, none will show. They will just become another engine footnote. I can see the day my young Son looks at a photo of an engine in his history book and asks, "daddy why doesn't that engine have a big hump in the middle like the new engines?" I will pat him on the head and tell him the story of the day the poor simple Pontiac engine gasped its last breath.......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy.....ya' killin' me! My engine doesn't have even one pontiac part in it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jimmy, we need more of your style of writing on this forum! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Jimmy.....ya' killin' me! My engine doesn't have even one pontiac part in it.


Eric, you need to put at least one Pontiac part on that engine! Even a bolt or a wing nut, sumpin! :willy: :lol:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree with Alky, you should put one of these on top of the scoop. I bet it would get some chuckles. Tell them it's bone stock from the factory, numbers matching.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hehe, I think you should be able to get by with Pontiac spark plugs!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll glue a 326 emblem on each valve cover.....


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> I'll glue a 326 emblem on each valve cover.....


Priceless, man. Priceless. Beautiful engine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks!.......:cheers...did a little work on the car today....installed the brake booster, pedal hanger/ steering column support, Emergency brake pedal. I also converted the heat/AC controls to work with the Vintage Air kit (very interesting!)....all 'linear potentiometers', no cables and or vacuum lines. Eric :cheers


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Great to hear the progress, that's gonna be a nice car!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope so! In a couple months! Thank you....E


----------

